
The We Company just laid off 3% of its staff - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90314580/wework-layoffs
======
avinium
As a (very disgruntled customer), I am convinced this company will implode in
the next few years.

They treat paying customers poorly, their facilities are nothing unique and
they've overextended themselves on a lot of commercial leases in the same
cities, right across the world.

They've survived so far off the back of cheap capital. If/when the tap is
turned off and/or vacancies shoot up, they're going to find themselves in a
bit of a hole.

I was never a willing customer in the first place (they acquired the office
space we were originally working in) and I've put in my notice to vacate. I
know a lot of the other tenants are feeling/doing the same.

------
Sonnol53
3% is a good amount. Better than other tech companies that are having 15% or
more cuts because they over hired.

~~~
pmart123
An interesting argument I’ve had recently is if there is a downturn, would you
buy stocks in the ipos that are over employed on the ipo or rightly employed?
You look at Adyen for instance, and it doesn’t seem like there would be many
people to cut fat from versus some other companies that seem to have a
ridiculous amount of employees for where revenue is at pre ipo.

------
bradknowles
So, We is less ... we?

Or should that be fewer?

Weird company names cause all sorts of problems, but this is a new one on me.

~~~
loa_in_
The "We Company" can be treated as compound noun based on "company", so it can
be treated just as "company" is.

